# Long-shot: Yorkshire enquiry



## Willow1306 (16 August 2019)

I'm currently trying to fill in the gaps for the recent past history of a horse which I've acquired. 

Leads that I have so far:

1) He was at a yard in Gilberdyke, Yorkshire, for a period of time (length unknown), at some point between December 2018 and March 2019. 
2) He was also at a yard in Hornsea, Yorkshire, for a period of time between April 2019 and June 2019.

I know that one of these yards belongs to a lady called Catherine (could have a different spelling). Either yard would have a knowledge of breaking in horses / offer it as a service and are probably connected to the local hunting scene. I would expect that 'Catherine' is of a generation which would be well versed in more old-school practices i.e. horses may be 'swung' for example.

I'm simply wanting to fill in the gaps of this lovely youngster and would therefore like to get in touch, so that I can learn more about him and give him the best chance possible.

Any pointers greatly appreciated.


----------



## teacups (16 August 2019)

No help, but a bump & perhaps try posting this in the Yorkshire section of this forum too, and possibly in the tack room as well as it is busier.


----------



## Willow1306 (18 August 2019)

Thanks - have added to the Yorkshire regional forum!


----------

